# Looking for sub work in central NJ



## abhra_m (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi 

This is my first year. I am planning to get a newer F150 show plow package and will have insurance. I am extremely reliable and looking sub work in central NJ. I will appreciate any leads or contacts.

Thanks a lot 
Abhra


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why not look to work with a company using THERE equipment first?


----------



## abhra_m (Aug 21, 2015)

I've been thinking about that too but I need the truck for other work too so might as well use that ?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, in theory you could do that. 
However, trying to save you a few dollars first. 
Plows are expensive (as you already might now)and there's a lot of them to pick and choose from.
Insurance is expensive.
Bumpers, trannys and related repairs can be costly as well.
Now the fun part plowing for the first time (possibly without any training) and losing money, and losing the company your plowing for money.
Or doing it yourself, underbidding and taking to long, and really losing money. Spending all that money on a plow and finding out you really don't like it. That's why I suggested to work with a company and use there equipment first.


----------



## abhra_m (Aug 21, 2015)

I hear ya..I spoke to a few people last year and they said I need to have a truck. Maybe I'll try again


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

And I don't believe you can get a "newer" F150 with a plow prep package.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

You will get hired faster in NJ with a 250+ size truck


----------



## abhra_m (Aug 21, 2015)

I am open about the truck really. Since I haven't bought it yet,I have the flexibility of getting what's more suitable


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

After hearing the cost of INS on NJ/NY, I would look into that first.


----------

